# MOONROCK GREY PICTURES...among other pictures...



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

These don't look like us spec cars to me though...they show moonrock grey leatherette with island grey paint and alluminum trim...options that you can't get togeather in the US for several reasons...
http://www.autospies.com/news/...-8451/


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: MOONROCK GREY PICTURES...among other pictures... (justme97)*

ps-moonrock grey looks soooo cool...I wonder why it's so hard to find and why they only let you have it with a few exterior colors? It'll look great with thunder blue though...










_Modified by justme97 at 1:50 PM 9-15-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: MOONROCK GREY PICTURES...among other pictures... (justme97)*

Yeah, I think grey is going to do nicely, the door panels look so much better. Read the comments at the end of the pictures too in the first post. 











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:02 PM 9-15-2006_


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: MOONROCK GREY PICTURES...among other pictures... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thanks for these pics. They help confirm the wait for "my" Eos with moonrock grey and metal trim Sport pkg will be worth it.
Now imagine this interior with an R32/GTI DSG shift knob....


----------

